# Already asked this but didn't get too many responses. Can I take one key of MDMA?



## HelloJonathan2 (May 10, 2019)

The effects will only last 20 mins and I won’t have a crash. Anyone done it and have issues?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

20 minutes isn't really worth the risk of indefinite consequences.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I know nothing about MDMA really. It can be very bad and cause DP, it has been used in american studies to treat PTSD with a high success rate. But you cant really come to a board and expect people to tell you what to do. Go and do a lot of research and come to your own conclusions on this. I havent seen many people here saying theyve done MDMA good or bad... so maybe another forum would be better to look at peoples experiences, such as reddit?


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

It's up to you if you want to take it. I have heard it can help people recover from a trauma or ptsd. I've also heard it can cause hppd and/or dp/dr, through regular use. If you feel like taking a risk, go for it. If you're unsure, then don't do it. Simple as that really. Ideal scenario would be to do it with a therapist trained in guiding people through their trip.


----------



## Al_pk (Apr 20, 2019)

You got loads of responses before.. what are you waiting to be told? It's best to not do mdma because of serotonin levels but if you're really itching then go ahead and report back


----------



## HelloJonathan2 (May 10, 2019)

I didnt do it and the night was fun anyway


----------

